# Open gastrostomy tube placement



## cmblocher

The surgeon attempted to perform an endoscopic gastrostomy, but there was a large tumor obstructing the esophagus, the surgeon had to revert to a minilaparotomy. Fluro guidance was not used, and this was not done percutaneously. I'm not having any luck located a code that reflects this procedure with an open approach.


----------



## aguelfi

Look at 43830.


----------

